# Painting a cat loader GREEN???



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What do you guys think.....im painting two older cat loaders and im thinking about painting them my bright green company color instead of normal Caterpillar yellow.

I think it would look nice, im really not worried about resale.

Any one have recommendations or thoughts on 23.5x25 tires? How ever i dont want to drop 3,800 bucks per tire on bridgstones

Take a look at these, they look like they would be a excellent snow tire, but im sure they are waaay out of my budget. Nice siping though

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7780231&


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Everyone will just think they are rentals from Sunbelt...


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

I painted a Gradall of mine red, used to be blue. 

looks badass i think 

go for it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

bighornjd;1377450 said:


> Everyone will just think they are rentals from Sunbelt...


my shade of green is darker then the sunbelt ones by a long shot so i dont think any one will think sunbelt when they see em. Not that i care if they do.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Id go for it, then sticker it with Picasso instead of cat decals


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

what is the rest of your equipment 
i keep all my equipment looking the same name recongition 
be consistant with everything


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Not so much, always think about resale...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe that would be like painting your Bowtie blue, or your Fisher red.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it a Darker Shade of Green than the Forest Service Green.....I think it would look Pretty Cool.....Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Paint the loader arms and bucket to make it your own. Different colors really take away the theft problem also. I wouldn't paint the whole thing an off color unless your keeping it for a long long time.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Matson Snow;1377944 said:


> Is it a Darker Shade of Green than the Forest Service Green.....I think it would look Pretty Cool.....Thumbs Up


i run the same colors as the davey tree service company. A little bit lighter then forest green but not lime greenish like sunbelt.

Im never going to sell the machine, maybe 50 years down the road when i sell my company but im not gona worry about that now. More then likely the loader will sell with the company.

I know im painting it green, i think it is going to look awesome!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Pictures when it's done or it doesnt exist!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

haha ok will do!!


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

go with cat yellow and paint arms your green and engine access doors etc...trust ive seen all green doesnt look good


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

As long as it ain't JD or sunbelt green Id go for it, besides greens the color of $$


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

newhere;1378405 said:


> i run the same colors as the davey tree service company. A little bit lighter then forest green but not lime greenish like sunbelt.
> 
> Im never going to sell the machine, maybe 50 years down the road when i sell my company but im not gona worry about that now. More then likely the loader will sell with the company.
> 
> I know im painting it green, i think it is going to look awesome!!


I always say everything of mine is for sale except the dog. You just never know so think of the resale.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you gonna paint newer loaders as you grow and aquire more? More then likely you will have more yellow loaders in the future... and then these will be oddballs


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I first read the title I thought it would be absolutley crazy but if green is your company color then go for it!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I would do loader arms and buckets. That's more than enough for people to know they are yours from a glace.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

newhere;1378405 said:


> I know im painting it green, i think it is going to look awesome!!


I want to see it when your done!

I just got done painting my fisher plow blue, and raised a few eyebrows!

Next I'll be painting my Vermeer Mini Skid in blue also with a black undercarriage and black loader arms.

I'm all about standing out against all the Red and Yellow you see during snow season.

....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I painted my old diamond plow green to match my chevy when i hard it looked good. . i would not worry about resale because if it's mechanicly good and the price is where it should be it would sell. so i say go for it and paint it your company color.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

Those tires are great! I have run a loader with the Michelin X Sno plus in the past. GREAT in snow and on ice, also great year round unless you get into a bunch of mud, they do plug up with mud... They wear great. They cost about $2600 a tire.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Id like to see some pictures when your done along with some of the others on here of there mactching equimpent


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

That is my only concern, when i get a newer loader these will look like odd ball machines next to them. Im certainly not going to paint a brand new 930H green.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Arms engine door and rims would green plus logo'd up would probably do you justice and wouldnt be too terrible to paint on a new machine. Or go full out on these and do arms etc etc on the newer ones when the time comes?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wanted to paint ours last year before the snow flew but never got a chance. I was going with the airport emergency response color of bright lime green ish and black arms but then I thought about if it would effect the resale. So I decided on CAT yellow body and black arms, cab and wheels.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

This is going to be a winter project for me. The one thats in the shop now needs some serious engine work but i figure i can have it done in a week or two working on and off. Then it needs some welding and fab work, then sandblasting the snot out of it, tape it off and shoot it. 

Also looking for a balderson quick coupler for it.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

It will look sick! The loader for the city of birmingham are all "case" and they are all painted the city's "colors". 

I would love to see a green loader. I didnt even realize you have loaders, i just thought you had the John Deere tractor and the mini ex

What other equipment do you have?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i didnt have loaders until about 15 days ago......

now i have two a 966 and a 950. They are older machines but i reallly like them. The 966 is the machine i first learned how to run close to 20 years ago so it is my baby. These machines just go and go, they dont break like new machines. No electronics, no b.s to them. 

No 966 is getting pimped out because it deserves it. Green paint, new decals, tinted glass, air ride modern seat, jensen radio, insulation, line-x floor, back up camera, new tires (in fall $6k ouch), cat style light brackets and obviously lights all the way around. Then the engine work and new yoke seals. 

Im keeping my eye out for a 908H-904H cat also, i cant justify spending 80k on one though so if i cant find a used one i will buy a used deere 244j. I should have snagged up a nice little 904 for 30k i found. I just need it for a yard machine in the spring so i can wait. The 4720 works but i have other things lined up for it next year and i find the loader jumpy and jittery.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Dont know what i will put on them for pushers. Im hoping BOSS has a BX-14 by then.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats awesome. What kind of work are you going to use these for? Pushing obviously and loading materials at your yard, but aren't they too big to take to a customers house? 

Sounds like you have huge plans and a huge growth. Congrats on both of them and cant wait to see the reconditioned CAT, makes me excited just thinking about it. I love projects!

Let me know if you need any help. Im down for a day of prep work, and a cold one! i love working on machines.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

If your keeping it who cares, paint it. Sounds pissa. get the pics up.
Stealing plows around here like crazy, wanna paint my fisher some crazy color. Maybe drop it in a body shop after the season.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm trying to convince my father to let me paint our 25k lbs forklift our green and white colors, but he won't budge.

Post some shots when your done painting


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I say go for it. It willl hurt resale but on an older 1980's loader it shouldnt hurt it much. It will stand out forsure and thats really the point and it should work. Lets see some pics of them now.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well i know one thing if painting a machine hurts resale then sunbelt has to be taking a big loss as all there machines are green LOL.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Its not that hard to repaint it later if it goes for sale. Hell might even get more cause it looks pretty.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

sunbelt rentals paints everything green..


----------

